

A World Map of Disasters and Accidents Updated in Real-Time - solipsist
http://www.labnol.org/internet/world-map-disasters-accidents/18525/

======
Semiapies
Needs tuning; every 2.2-magnitude earthquake seems like noise in this context,
for instance.

